# Happy Birthday Lane Keister (Greenbaggins)



## Semper Fidelis (Jul 12, 2010)

Well, it seems that Lane decided to hide his age and date of birth so the system didn't catch him.

I, however, found the end of the rainbow and caught the leprechaun in the act of turning 32 years old.

Happy Birthday Lane! You are a blessing to many.


----------



## Pilgrim72 (Jul 12, 2010)

Happy Birthday Lane!!!


----------



## Berean (Jul 12, 2010)

Happy North Dakota Birthday, Lane!


----------



## Grimmson (Jul 12, 2010)

Happy birthday Lane!!!


----------



## Scott1 (Jul 12, 2010)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY


----------



## CNJ (Jul 12, 2010)

Pastor Keister,
Happy Birthday! I am a senior citizen and definitely thought you were older. You are held in such high esteme here. We appreciate your wisdom and your blog, GreenBaggins, even if you keep changing the colors.
By the way, we are praying for the birth of another child. Has that happened yet?


----------



## KSon (Jul 12, 2010)

Brother,

Your contributions here and on "Greenbaggins" have helped my walk with the Lord greatly.

Happy Birthday!!


----------



## baron (Jul 12, 2010)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## greenbaggins (Jul 12, 2010)

CNJ said:


> Pastor Keister,
> Happy Birthday! I am a senior citizen and definitely thought you were older. You are held in such high esteme here. We appreciate your wisdom and your blog, GreenBaggins, even if you keep changing the colors.
> By the way, we are praying for the birth of another child. Has that happened yet?


 
The baby is due in March of next year. Thank you for your prayers.


----------



## MLCOPE2 (Jul 13, 2010)

Happy Birthday!!!


----------



## Herald (Jul 13, 2010)

Lane, belated birthday greetings!


----------

